# hi! I'm eidolon...



## eidolon (May 28, 2006)

Hi everyone! This looks like a great site! Hope to get some new ideas for my graveyard haunt and meet some interesting people...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Eidolon! :xbones:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fourm!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, eidolon!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Eidolon!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

eidolon said:


> Hi everyone! This looks like a great site! Hope to get some new ideas for my graveyard haunt and meet some interesting people...


Howdy and welcome eidolon.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to the madness eidolon.


----------



## eidolon (May 28, 2006)

the madness huh?? lol, I think I will fit right in....

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome eidolon! Lots of talented people to get ideas from here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome eidolon. I'm sure you'll have lots of great ideas to share back as well.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the crazy side of the street, I love talking props, hope you'll join us in chat some night.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun eidolon.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Eidolon!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome..make yourself at home!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the sickness


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to Hauntforum. This is not a recording.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our humble abode. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome, it's to late to try to escape now.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings eidolon and welcome.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello eidolon. Nice meeting you.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Been absent for awhile, lot's of catching up to do .. but welcome ​*


----------

